# Black Piranha



## mean dean (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello all,

I just purchased a black piranha, and was wondering how big they get?
I seen some get up to 17" do all of them get that big?

Also any suggestion on what they like or other info on them from black piranha owners would be helpful.
Picture


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

They don't get up to 17 in. in home aquarium. only in the wild.
the biggest they get is 9in. Probably 10in.. it's pretty rare..


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

You have to have great water quality for them to get that big and a great diet.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Rhoms are reputably slow growing. The biggest Rhom I've seen in captivity was 14" but that was in a massive aquarium with very hearty meals. He'll probably get to 9-10" and even then will take a very long time.


----------



## mean dean (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks all wasn't sure. Does anyone know what type he is? New black piranha owner(my 1st







) thanks again for all the responses!!


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Right now it looks like he's too small to tell. Try reposting in the I.D. section once he looks a little bigger. Congrats and welcome.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Black rhom is a rhom is a rhom is a rhom. Only thing that changes is collection point. Collection point doesnt mean that much because they all look about the same so dont worry it is just a black rhom and i would say you could hope for 9-10inches but you should be satisfied when it reaches 6. If you want a big rhom then you should buy a big one but it is $$$$. A good rule is to buy the biggest rhom you can if you want a larger rhom. just remember that they grow very very slowly. Learn a few things with this rhom and enjoy it because you should have many years to come get looks great too.


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

I got mine at 3.5 inches in Oct. 06 now he's 7 inches or just under. He will grow pretty quick the first year then its slooooow growth .


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Check the "information" tab at the top. Alot of good articles in there to read that should answer any beginner questions. In the "profiles" section there is a good write-up of the rhombeus.

Big piece of advice I can give you is to start him off on as much of a varied diet as you can do immediately. Doing that early in life is alot easier then doing in when he's set in his dietary habits as an adult. Feeders are terrible for not being close to nutritious and introducing parasites and illness into your rhoms tank. Frozen prepared foods are, by far, the way to go.

Welcome to Fury as well.
These forums have a mountain of information in them...do as much searching as possible, read through the articles, saved and pinned topics.


----------



## mean dean (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you all, I am glad i found this forum, I appreciate all the help. I will check this site out more


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

if he eats the gold fish behind him in the photo that would be a fest for that guy.
he looks nice


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice looking rhom. Everyone pretty much said it right, the large rhoms people say are wild caught and shipped to us.


----------



## cecil_1249 (Apr 16, 2007)

Slytooth13 said:


> Rhoms are reputably slow growing. The biggest Rhom I've seen in captivity was 14" but that was in a massive aquarium with very hearty meals. He'll probably get to 9-10" and even then will take a very long time.


it is very sad for the rhom keepers, that rhom only can reach 9 ~ 10" in home aquarium. it is very big different with wild rhom like over 17" or 20"
I have 3 rhoms, one is black peru rhom ( 10" ) + a Black diamond rhom ( + 9" ) the last is Blue diamond rhom ( + 9" ), all of them I got one year ago,
they have growed over one inch bigger up to now.
they are all very satisfy with their room now. they all eat one shrimp every day, as I don't want to feed too much. 
to be honest, I don't belive it, that rhom only can get to 9 or 10" in home aquarium, the reason as below

1.) Sanchez : Max size in p-fury profie are 13 cm, it is very easy to see some Sanchez from Aquarium shop or personal keeper, their fish can reach this MAX size, even more bigger.

2.) Gery : Max size in p-fury profie are 25 cm (wild) & 20 cm ( home aquar) , it is not very hard to see some Gery from Aquarium shop or personal keeper, their fish can reach 9 ~ 10", 
in our local Aquarium shop have 3 gery on sale. all of them are 10" over. I don't know they are all wild caught or not .. but i think, it is no problem to keep a smaller gery , they will get to 8 ~ 9"

3.) Altuvei : Max size in p-fury profie are 20 cm (wild) & 15 cm (home aquar), it is very easy to see some Altuvei from Aquarium shop or personal keeper, their fish can reach this MAX size.

4.) Brandtii : Max size in p-fury profie are 25 cm ( wild ) & 20 cm (home aquar), same as above , it is very easy to see some brandtii from Aquarium shop or personal keeper, their fish can reach this MAX size.

5.) Spilo : Max size in p-fury profie are 22 cm ( wild ) & 18 cm (home aquar), same as above , it is very easy to see some Spilo from Aquarium shop or personal keeper, their fish can reach this MAX size, my freinds have some spilo are over 20 cm.

so what I want to talking about is, lot of serra family like above Sanchez, Gery, Altuvei, Brandtii, Spilo, it is very easy to see the fishes on Aquar shop or personal own, can reach the MAX size, i don't want to compare, which is wild caught or which is in home aquarium ( from small fish to MAX size ).
but onething I can make sure, that is all of above fishes are not all wild caught, 
SECOND, the record on profile for above fishes, the MAX size between wild caught & home keep, they are not big different, maybe 2" less,
but why black rhom have so much big different, the MAX wild size is 20", the MAX home aquar size is only up to 9 ~ 10" , it has over 50% & 10" less,
plus all of my fishes are get to over 9 ~ 10" from smaller fish. so it is what, I don't believe it. OK ! maybe it will grow very long.... time to get bigger, maybe not
but we will prove it. does it really the true & limited, the rhom in home aquar only cat get 9 ~ 10", if all if my fished get 2" bigger, that I can say, we break the fact you mention on the forum. 
Maybe I am wrong, but we will let the time to prove it. sorry for my poor english to describe.
I hope my rhoms can get to 12" over.. 12" = 30 cm is a big fish in tank. I am very satisfy with this size, 14" is the best, but 12" is OK for me
















AGAIN : for Rhom record
1.) P-fury profie for wild fish : 20"
2.) P-fury profie for home AQUAR fish : over 14" but very rare
3.) some people said, it only can get to 9 ~ 10" in home aquarium.
let us find out, what is the reasonable size for rhom in home aquarium, does it really very very very hard to get bigger over 10" in home aquar... and how difficult is reach to 14". LET US PROVE IT.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah, people can't really say that rhoms will only get 9 to 10 inches unless they've really done it. I don't believe anyone or not much has raised a rhom from 1 inch to 10 inch and over in their tank. So anything is possilbe.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

ONE of the reasons I believe is that people do not want to provide the adaquite housing to grow out a rhombeus for the long run. 
Its a turn off to many people to take a 3" fish with a reputation of having a SLOW captive growth rate and giving him at the very least (arguably) a 48"x18" tank.
Not to say that having a large tank for a small fish is the deffinate answer to getting alot of growth...I believe its one of the keys to success.


----------

